# Guess what movie



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Quote: "Sweep the leg.......DO YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT!?


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Karate kid


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Pyri said:


> Karate kid


Correct









Ok next one.

Quote: "What in the wide wide world of sports is a going on around here? I hired you people to get some track laid. Not to jump around like kansas city *******"


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

Pyri said:


> Karate kid


hey Pyri, nice sig you draw?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Karate kid


Correct :nod:

Ok next one.

Quote: "What in the wide wide world of sports is a going on around here? I hired you people to get some track laid. Not to jump around like kansas city *******"
[/quote]

Blazing Saddles.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Karate kid


Correct :nod:

Ok next one.

Quote: "What in the wide wide world of sports is a going on around here? I hired you people to get some track laid. Not to jump around like kansas city *******"
[/quote]

Blazing Saddles.
[/quote]

Correct









Next quote.....

"Be advised we have zips in the wire down here, For the record its my call, expend all remaining in my perimeter. Its a lovely f*cking war. Bravo six out."


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Azeral said:


> Karate kid


Correct :nod:

Ok next one.

Quote: "What in the wide wide world of sports is a going on around here? I hired you people to get some track laid. Not to jump around like kansas city *******"
[/quote]

Blazing Saddles.
[/quote]

Correct









Next quote.....

"Be advised we have zips in the wire down here, For the record its my call, expend all remaining in my perimeter. Its a lovely f*cking war. Bravo six out."
[/quote]

sh*t i know it but cant think of the name..

ahhhh platoon


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Karate kid


Correct :nod:

Ok next one.

Quote: "What in the wide wide world of sports is a going on around here? I hired you people to get some track laid. Not to jump around like kansas city *******"
[/quote]

Blazing Saddles.
[/quote]

Correct









Next quote.....

"Be advised we have zips in the wire down here, For the record its my call, expend all remaining in my perimeter. Its a lovely f*cking war. Bravo six out."
[/quote]

full metal jacket
[/quote]


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Azeral said:


> Karate kid


Correct :nod:

Ok next one.

Quote: "What in the wide wide world of sports is a going on around here? I hired you people to get some track laid. Not to jump around like kansas city *******"
[/quote]

Blazing Saddles.
[/quote]

Correct









Next quote.....

"Be advised we have zips in the wire down here, For the record its my call, expend all remaining in my perimeter. Its a lovely f*cking war. Bravo six out."
[/quote]

full metal jacket
[/quote]









[/quote]

platoon


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

platoon is correct


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok my turn guess what movie

"Can you hammer a six-inch spike through a board with your penis?"

this is from the same movie

"Oh, really? Well, what about that time I found you naked with that bowl of Jell-O? "


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

The Little Mermaid?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

LOL







not even close but funny


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Real Genius


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Real Genius


correct


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

My turn...

All from the same movie and same person.

"Game over man!"

"Well why don't you put her in charge."

"You're Dogmeat Pal."


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> My turn...
> 
> All from the same movie and same person.
> 
> ...


dodgeball?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> My turn...
> 
> All from the same movie and same person.
> 
> ...


dodgeball?
[/quote]


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

aliens?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sublime1184 said:


> aliens?


oh sh*t thats it, hicks lines..


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

sublime1184 said:


> aliens?


Correct.

Last one for me...

"I could have got any space cadet to do it..50 bucks."

"Then why didn't you man...And, don't be callin' me no f*cking dishwasher...Ok...I'll kick your monkey ass all over this f*cking place."


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

scar face


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> easy twister










Not even close.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Last one for me...

"I could have got any space cadet to do it..50 bucks."

"Then why didn't you man...And, don't be callin' me no f*cking dishwasher...Ok...I'll kick your monkey ass all over this f*cking place."
[/quote]

scarface


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> scar face












You got it.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> Last one for me...
> 
> "I could have got any space cadet to do it..50 bucks."
> 
> "Then why didn't you man...And, don't be callin' me no f*cking dishwasher...Ok...I'll kick your monkey ass all over this f*cking place."


scarface
[/quote]

ok i am right and J2 left so i will give it a try with a hard one and an old school one

"Robin would not piss on your gums if your teeth were on fire."


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I have no idea...

But I think the rule for this thread should be...

*Whoever guesses the quote gets to post the next quote. *


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> Last one for me...
> 
> "I could have got any space cadet to do it..50 bucks."
> 
> "Then why didn't you man...And, don't be callin' me no f*cking dishwasher...Ok...I'll kick your monkey ass all over this f*cking place."


scarface
[/quote]

"Robin would not piss on your gums if your teeth were on fire."
[/quote]

no body? it has pauly shore and the guy that played rudy


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Encino Man?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Encino Man?


10-4 my man. give us one


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Alright....

This is from 1 one of my favorites....

"Oh my god...They found me...I don't how...but they found me...RUN FOR IT MARTY!"


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Alright....
> 
> This is from 1 one of my favorites....
> 
> "Oh my god...They found me...I don't how...but they found me...RUN FOR IT MARTY!"


Back to the future

sooo do I go now or wait and see?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Alright....
> 
> This is from 1 one of my favorites....
> 
> "Oh my god...They found me...I don't how...but they found me...RUN FOR IT MARTY!"


Back to the future

sooo do I go now or wait and see?
[/quote]

You got it...Go get em tiger.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

First you wanna kill me, now you wanna kiss me....................blow


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> First you wanna kill me, now you wanna kiss me....................blow


*Army of Darkness*

Alright next quote:
"What's got Billy so spooked?"

"I don't know Major, he's been acting squirrely all morning."


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> First you wanna kill me, now you wanna kiss me....................blow


*Army of Darkness*

Alright next quote:
"What's got Billy so spooked?"

"I don't know Major, he's been acting squirrely all morning."
[/quote]

Predator

My name's pit, and your ass ain't talking your way outta this sh*t.

sorry had to edit due to me typing the line out wrong.


----------



## jk3 (Aug 23, 2005)

pulp fiction
my turn:
"i didnt kill him the bullets and the fall killed him"


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

jk3 said:


> pulp fiction
> my turn:
> "i didnt kill him the bullets and the fall killed him"


Tom cruise, Collateral

"Kenny's butthole was in constant jeopardy"


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

south park movies??????


----------



## jk3 (Aug 23, 2005)

halfbaked
"you ever listen to k billys super sounds of the seventys its my personal favorite"


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

jk3 said:


> halfbaked
> "you ever listen to k billys super sounds of the seventys its my personal favorite"


Resevoir dogs


----------



## jk3 (Aug 23, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> halfbaked
> "you ever listen to k billys super sounds of the seventys its my personal favorite"


Resevoir dogs
[/quote]







yes


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

You ain't leading but two things pal, Jack and sh*t and jack left town.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> You ain't leading but two things pal, Jack and sh*t and jack left town.


army of darkness.......

license and registration..............CHICKEN f*cker!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

grnlemonade said:


> You ain't leading but two things pal, Jack and sh*t and jack left town.


army of darkness.......

license and registration..............CHICKEN f*cker!
[/quote]

Super troopers

There's a flipside to that coin. If I have to put you down, I will put you down. I will not hesitate, not for a second.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

HEAT????

"I love scotch. Scotchy, scotch, scotch. Here it goes down, down into my belly..."

how bout this one


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> HEAT????
> 
> "I love scotch. Scotchy, scotch, scotch. Here it goes down, down into my belly..."
> 
> how bout this one


Wedding crashers?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> HEAT????
> 
> "I love scotch. Scotchy, scotch, scotch. Here it goes down, down into my belly..."
> 
> how bout this one


anchorman......the legend of ron burgundy

"did you just grab my toosh? 
"sir, thats a physical impossibility from where i am standing" 
"i know, but you are tricky"


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

grnlemonade said:


> HEAT????
> 
> "I love scotch. Scotchy, scotch, scotch. Here it goes down, down into my belly..."
> 
> how bout this one


anchorman......the legend of ron burgundy

"did you just grab my toosh? 
"sir, thats a physical impossibility from where i am standing" 
"i know, but you are tricky"
[/quote]

Night at the Roxbury

oldy but a goody.

I am the king of my kind.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> oldy but a goody.
> 
> I am the king of my kind.


Dracula.

Ok here's one:

"Kid, I own the Police. Besides, they couldn't match the bullet that killed your old man."


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> oldy but a goody.
> 
> I am the king of my kind.


Dracula.

Ok here's one:

"Kid, I own the Police. Besides, they couldn't match the bullet that killed your old man."
[/quote]

back to the future two

and during the night someone broke into the fort and inscribed into the tombstone "pals"

its something like that


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

and during the night someone broke into the fort and inscribed into the tombstone "pals"

its something like that
[/quote]
thats from Young Guns


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

here,s one "In The End There Can Be Only One."


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

nice easy one for you.....

"whats happening?......."

"hes beginning to believe!!"



Charger said:


> here,s one "In The End There Can Be Only One."


highlander!! was on tv the other day!


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

DucatiRave21 said:


> Karate kid


hey Pyri, nice sig you draw?
[/quote]

Noup. Art of Luis Royo. Try with google/pic search


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok, here we go again.....

Quote: "There was me, that is Alex, and my three droogs, that is Pete, Georgie and Dim. And we sat in the Korova Milkbar, trying to make up our razudoks what to do with the evening. The Korova Milkbar sold milk-plus; milk plus vellocet or synthemesc or drencrom, which is what we were drinking. This would sharpen you up and get you ready for a bit of the old ultra-violence."

Try that one!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Azeral said:


> Ok, here we go again.....
> 
> Quote: "There was me, that is Alex, and my three droogs, that is Pete, Georgie and Dim. And we sat in the Korova Milkbar, trying to make up our razudoks what to do with the evening. The Korova Milkbar sold milk-plus; milk plus vellocet or synthemesc or drencrom, which is what we were drinking. This would sharpen you up and get you ready for a bit of the old ultra-violence."
> 
> Try that one!


A Clockwork Orange.









"Danbury wasn't a prison, it was a crime school. I went in with a Bachelor of marijuana, came out with a Doctorate of cocaine. "


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Drew said:


> Ok, here we go again.....
> 
> Quote: "There was me, that is Alex, and my three droogs, that is Pete, Georgie and Dim. And we sat in the Korova Milkbar, trying to make up our razudoks what to do with the evening. The Korova Milkbar sold milk-plus; milk plus vellocet or synthemesc or drencrom, which is what we were drinking. This would sharpen you up and get you ready for a bit of the old ultra-violence."
> 
> Try that one!


A Clockwork Orange.









"Danbury wasn't a prison, it was a crime school. I went in with a Bachelor of marijuana, came out with a Doctorate of cocaine. "
[/quote]

Blow?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

*Clockwork Orange*

"And now the question of edicate. Do I give you the ass, or the crotch?"


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> *Clockwork Orange*
> 
> "And now the question of edicate. Do I give you the ass, or the crotch?"


Fight Club









Ok my turn, I got both of those









"It's like you're unravelling a big cable-knit sweater that someone keeps knitting and knitting and knitting and knitting and knitting and knitting..."


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

*Pee-Wee's Big Adventure*

"Wooow, You are one pathetic loser. No offense."


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> *Pee-Wee's Big Adventure*
> 
> "Wooow, You are one pathetic loser. No offense."


GTA?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Azeral said:


> *Pee-Wee's Big Adventure*
> 
> "Wooow, You are one pathetic loser. No offense."


GTA?








[/quote]










I'll give you a hint...Its a comedy.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> *Pee-Wee's Big Adventure*
> 
> "Wooow, You are one pathetic loser. No offense."


GTA?








[/quote]










I'll give you a hint...Its a comedy.
[/quote]

Dumb and Dumber =P

My turn again =P

"I'm an angel. I kill firstborns while their mothers watch. I turn cities into salt. I even, when I feel like it, rip the souls from little girls. And the one thing you can count on, from now to kingdom come, is never understanding why. "


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

*The Prophecy*

It goes something like this:

"I'm IA...This place is sespool...

I knew it...Oh man...We're in the sh*t...

They told me go in as supercop and find another supercop...and we team up and supercop together."


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Need a hint?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Need a hint?


Yea =P


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

The title has a color in it.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

red heat


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> The title has a color in it.


Ummm k that didn't help at all.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Azeral said:


> The title has a color in it.


Ummm k that didn't help at all.








[/quote]

Dave Chappelle is in the movie...And another famous black comedian is the lead.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

blue streak

here's one

"I have a little dick, it's pathetic"


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

traumatic said:


> blue streak
> 
> here's one
> 
> "I have a little dick, it's pathetic"


True Lies ?

Wait, its "Frailty"


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Azeral said:


> blue streak
> 
> here's one
> 
> "I have a little dick, it's pathetic"


True Lies ?
[/quote]

You're right...NEXT.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

? "He didn't fall?!? Inconceivable!" 
? "You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."

I even have the wav hehehehe

View attachment 80552


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

*The Princess Bride*

"We'll take Cook's car. He won't be needing it."


----------



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

The princess bride

"Oh, wouldn't it be great if I was crazy? Then the world would be okay. "


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

shawn of the dead

shawn of the dead


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> *The Princess Bride*
> 
> "We'll take Cook's car. He won't be needing it."


Commando :rasp:

Ok next:

"What is all this stuff" 
: "Fluid breathing system. We just got them. You use it when you go really deep." 
: "How deep?" 
: "Deep." 
: "How deep?" 
: "Classified. Anyway you breath liquid so you can't get compressed. The pressure doesn't get ya." 
: "You mean you got liquid in your lungs?" 
: "Oxygenated flouro-carbon emulsion"

Wav:
View attachment 80553


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Azeral said:


> *The Princess Bride*
> 
> "We'll take Cook's car. He won't be needing it."


Commando :rasp:
[/quote]

Damn...I didn't think anyone would get that one.


----------



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

Abyss
"Oh, wouldn't it be great if I *was* crazy? Then the world would be okay. "

never mind just listened to the wave


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

85RBPBRO said:


> Abyss
> "Oh, wouldn't it be great if I *was* crazy? Then the world would be okay. "
> 
> never mind just listened to the wave


12 Monkeys :rasp:

I pass my next quote, someone else post one up. I've gotta work a second hehe


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

"A gun rack? I dont' even own A gun,
let alone many guns to neccesitate an entire rack"

"what would I do w/ a gun rack?"


----------



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

Wyanes world
"I must be crazy to be in a loony bin like this"


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

85RBPBRO said:


> Wyanes world
> "I must be crazy to be in a loony bin like this"


*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*

"You don't remeber me?"

"Nah I don't remember you...Maybe I don't remember the last time I blew my nose neither."


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Wyanes world
> "I must be crazy to be in a loony bin like this"


*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*

"You don't remeber me?"

"Nah I don't remember you...Maybe I don't remember the last time I blew my nose neither."
[/quote]

Carlito's Way

Am i right?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Wyanes world
> "I must be crazy to be in a loony bin like this"


*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*

"You don't remeber me?"

"Nah I don't remember you...Maybe I don't remember the last time I blew my nose neither."
[/quote]

Carlito's Way

Am i right?
[/quote]

Abseloutely.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Anyone gonna do the next quote...or you want me to go?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Soo...are you gona post another one or what? I wanna play


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Your new name is Snowball! Do you like that name?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

adultswim said:


> Your new name is Snowball! Do you like that name?


*Full Metal Jacket*

NIKE...What is that, igine talk?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

"I am the devil"


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I guessed the quote...so you have wait your turn DannyBoy...

The new quote was:

"NIKE. What is that ingine talk?"


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> The new quote was:
> 
> "NIKE. What is that ingine talk?"


20 minutes later...

Here's a hint...

The guy he is talking to is named Marty.


----------



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

back to the future 3?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

85RBPBRO said:


> back to the future 3?


Ding, Ding, Ding...We have a winner...show em what he's won...You get to do the next quote.:laugh:
But he's not online...

So here's the next quote:

*"Attack...It was more like a rape."*


----------



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

need a hint


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

85RBPBRO said:


> need a hint


Ok here's another quote from the movie:

"Is that the kidnapper?

-Yep...that's him that's the kidnapper...No doubt about it...(screams like a girl)Aagggghhh."

That's the kidnapper? He's an 89 year old midget."


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

How about a different movie? lol


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

"now me and the mad scientist have to rip apart the block, and replace the piston rings you fried!!!!!!!!!!"

haha


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> How about a different movie? lol


Ok...The movie was Screwed.

Next quote, you should be able to get this one:

"Why the f*ck do you keep calling me Je-sus?

I heard that guy call you Je-sus.

He didn't call me Je-sus...He said HEY Zeus...Like I'll shove a lighting bolt up your ass, ZEUS!"


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> How about a different movie? lol


Ok...The movie was Screwed.

Next quote, you should be able to get this one:

"Why the f*ck do you keep calling me Je-sus?

I heard that guy call you Je-sus.

He didn't call me Je-sus...He said HEY Zeus...Like I'll shove a lighting bolt up your ass, ZEUS!"
[/quote]

Die Hard 3

Yay, my turn:

[with a spanish accent] "You should kill a MAN one day, David. It's....LIBERATING."


----------



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

shutter13 said:


> "now me and the mad scientist have to rip apart the block, and replace the piston rings you fried!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> haha


movie that made kids turn their cars into sh*t


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Yay, my turn:
> 
> [with a spanish accent] "You should kill a MAN one day, David. It's....LIBERATING."


Probably wrong...

But is it Carlito's Way?


----------



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

deep cover

Girl " I got these pierced because i hate you."
Little Brother " that was you on the internet"


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

85RBPBRO said:


> deep cover
> 
> Girl " I got these pierced because i hate you."
> Little Brother " that was you on the internet"


Bad Boys 2?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

85RBPBRO said:


> deep cover
> 
> Girl " I got these pierced because i hate you."
> Little Brother " that was you on the internet"


I've never seen it...But I've heard that quote before...its:

Say it isn't So right?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

85RBPBRO said:


> "now me and the mad scientist have to rip apart the block, and replace the piston rings you fried!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> haha


movie that made kids turn their cars into sh*t
[/quote]

you got it backwards, that movie didnt get kids started modding there cars it ws made because kids mod there cars..

fast and the furious


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Alright next quote:

: What's that? 
: Motherfucking crack, man. 
: That's right, Jimmy Crack Corn. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6. Oh, you're federally fucked now. You got crack... and a gun. You know with your record you can get 10 years per bullet? Now you gon' gimme a name.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Alright next quote:
> 
> : What's that?
> : Motherfucking crack, man.
> : That's right, Jimmy Crack Corn. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6. Oh, you're federally fucked now. You got crack... and a gun. You know with your record you can get 10 years per bullet? Now you gon' gimme a name.


Training day


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Alright next quote:
> 
> : What's that?
> : Motherfucking crack, man.
> : That's right, Jimmy Crack Corn. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6. Oh, you're federally fucked now. You got crack... and a gun. You know with your record you can get 10 years per bullet? Now you gon' gimme a name.


trainign day

snoop dog in a wheel chair with a piece

tie breaker?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Alright next quote:
> 
> : What's that?
> : Motherfucking crack, man.
> : That's right, Jimmy Crack Corn. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6. Oh, you're federally fucked now. You got crack... and a gun. You know with your record you can get 10 years per bullet? Now you gon' gimme a name.


trainign day

snoop dog in a wheel chair with a piece

tie breaker?
[/quote]

Here's one for the tie break:

: What are you gonna do? 
: What I do best. I'm gonna kill 'em. Anyone that was involved. Anybody who profited from it. Anybody who opens their eyes at me.

EDIT...Do you guys need a clue?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Alright next quote:
> 
> : What's that?
> : Motherfucking crack, man.
> : That's right, Jimmy Crack Corn. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6. Oh, you're federally fucked now. You got crack... and a gun. You know with your record you can get 10 years per bullet? Now you gon' gimme a name.


trainign day

snoop dog in a wheel chair with a piece

tie breaker?
[/quote]

Here's one for the tie break:

: What are you gonna do? 
: What I do best. I'm gonna kill 'em. Anyone that was involved. Anybody who profited from it. Anybody who opens their eyes at me.

EDIT...Do you guys need a clue?
[/quote]

Man on fire

My turn biatch


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

damn i liked that movie to but only saw it once..

lets see what you got biznatch


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

One........two.........three.........four....five.....six......seven.....eight.........huh, Oswald was a ***.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> One........two.........three.........four....five.....six......seven.....eight.........huh, Oswald was a ***.


*Usual Suspects*

Rise and shine, Adam. You're probably wondering where you are. I'll tell you where you might be. You might be in the room that you die in. Up until now, you've simply sat in the shadows watching others live out their lives. But what do voyeurs see when they look into the mirror? Now I see you as a strange mix of someone angry, yet apathetic. But mostly just pathetic. So are you going to watch yourself die here today, Adam, or do something about it?


----------



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

Saw

someone can have my turn


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

f*ck you! ........ f*ck you!! ...........you're cool! f*ck you!!! I'm out!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> f*ck you! ........ f*ck you!! ...........you're cool! f*ck you!!! I'm out!


half baked

why you gotta be dissin me cause im on the grill B?

new one..

what movie is this from?

"A man will say just about anything when he's sportin' badger-food for a pecker"


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

hint please


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hint:

"I deal in U.S. pounds, friend. None of that f****t metric sh*t for me. "

"Did you bring the plastic men? "


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

OH...YEAH...THAT'S....no clue


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Need more clues...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

would you like to phone a friend or use a 50/50?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> would you like to phone a friend or use a 50/50?


Since my friends are already here at work stumped...

I'll go with the 50/50.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok heres another hint, this really is a great movie..

the main character is a trumpet playing meth addict?


----------



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

salton sea

unless theres another movie with a drug addicted trumpet player


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

85RBPBRO said:


> salton sea


we have a winner!


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm breakin the rules here but..

I brought this stuff with me from the war.
You were in the war?
No, ****. Much better now tho.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

adultswim said:


> I'm breakin the rules here but..
> 
> I brought this stuff with me from the war.
> You were in the war?
> No, ****. Much better now tho.


Ok, man give a hint. that is the most obscure movie quote ever.

I am officially banning obscure independent, "I saw it at a high school play" movie quotes.









Adultswim didn't drop a hint......disqualified


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok here's one but the quote is in the wav, to long to cut and paste









View attachment 80605


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

adultswim said:


> I'm breakin the rules here but..
> 
> I brought this stuff with me from the war.
> You were in the war?
> No, ****. Much better now tho.


caddyshack

hard one:

1: We're the same, you and me. We're the same, don't you see?
2: We are not the same. I'm an American and you're a sick asshole
1: Just what kind of vigilante are you?
2: I am not a vigilante. I am just trying to get home to my little girl's birthday party and if everyone will just stay out of my way, nobody will get hurt.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Drew said:


> I'm breakin the rules here but..
> 
> I brought this stuff with me from the war.
> You were in the war?
> No, ****. Much better now tho.


caddyshack

hard one:

1: We're the same, you and me. We're the same, don't you see?
2: We are not the same. I'm an American and you're a sick asshole
1: Just what kind of vigilante are you?
2: I am not a vigilante. I am just trying to get home to my little girl's birthday party and if everyone will just stay out of my way, nobody will get hurt.
[/quote]

Falling Down

Now answer my easy one above


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

how about a new one whta movie iz diz from"HOLD ON TO YOUR BUTTS"


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Azeral said:


> I'm breakin the rules here but..
> 
> I brought this stuff with me from the war.
> You were in the war?
> No, ****. Much better now tho.


caddyshack

hard one:

1: We're the same, you and me. We're the same, don't you see?
2: We are not the same. I'm an American and you're a sick asshole
1: Just what kind of vigilante are you?
2: I am not a vigilante. I am just trying to get home to my little girl's birthday party and if everyone will just stay out of my way, nobody will get hurt.
[/quote]

Falling Down

Now answer my easy one above








[/quote]

scarface?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> I'm breakin the rules here but..
> 
> I brought this stuff with me from the war.
> You were in the war?
> No, ****. Much better now tho.


caddyshack

hard one:

1: We're the same, you and me. We're the same, don't you see?
2: We are not the same. I'm an American and you're a sick asshole
1: Just what kind of vigilante are you?
2: I am not a vigilante. I am just trying to get home to my little girl's birthday party and if everyone will just stay out of my way, nobody will get hurt.
[/quote]

Falling Down

Now answer my easy one above








[/quote]

scarface?
[/quote]

Correct the next quote is yours.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

yippee ki yay mother f*cker


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> yippee ki yay mother f*cker


Die Hard?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Azeral said:


> yippee ki yay mother f*cker


Die Hard?
[/quote]
yes sir, awesome movies


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> yippee ki yay mother f*cker


Die Hard?
[/quote]
yes sir, awesome movies
[/quote]

Ok my turn again









Chuck: "I'm in a... I'm in a bad mood Dave, a bad mood, a very bad mood. I was fired from my ice cream truck today, no more fugicles." 
Linda (Marissa Tomei): "What's an anger ally?" 
Chuck: "Who's that? She making fun of me?" 
Dave: "Nooo. That's my gilrfriend." 
Chuck: "You tell her to put a sock in it, alright, cause I need to talk to you right now!" 
Dave: "We're a little bit busy right now Chuck." 
Chuck: "Are you busy? We're all busy, ok. You come down here before the black wolf swallows my brain! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!"

View attachment 80606


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

anger management

next:

"Sometimes I doubt your commitment to Sparkle Motion. "


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Drew said:


> anger management


Correct mr wolverine sir


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Breakin the rules again.

Chicks dig me because I rarely ware underware and when I do its ususally something unusaual!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

adultswim said:


> Breakin the rules again.
> 
> Chicks dig me because I rarely ware underware and when I do its ususally something unusaual!


Obviously, no one knows this one...

And since he's offline right now...I think I'll just start a new one:

*:What were they psychos?
sychos? Is that what they looked like to you? Psychos do not explode when sunlight hits them. I don't give a f*ck how crazy they are.*


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Breakin the rules again.
> 
> Chicks dig me because I rarely ware underware and when I do its ususally something unusaual!


Obviously, no one knows this one...

And since he's offline right now...I think I'll just start a new one:

*:What were they psychos?
sychos? Is that what they looked like to you? Psychos do not explode when sunlight hits them. I don't give a f*ck how crazy they are.*
[/quote]

from dusk til dawn


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

adultswim said:


> Breakin the rules again.
> 
> Chicks dig me because I rarely ware underware and when I do its ususally something unusaual!


Oh come on its a classic
[/quote]

Hint: Bill Muray


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

adultswim said:


> Breakin the rules again.
> 
> Chicks dig me because I rarely ware underware and when I do its ususally something unusaual!


Oh come on its a classic
[/quote]

Hint: Bill Muray
[/quote]

stripes?


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

mauls said:


> Breakin the rules again.
> 
> Chicks dig me because I rarely ware underware and when I do its ususally something unusaual!


Oh come on its a classic
[/quote]

Hint: Bill Muray
[/quote]

stripes?
[/quote]
Yea you got it. Glad someone did.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Mauls got both...So give us 2 quotes man...Cmon!!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ok i'll just do 1 to get us back on track

THis is a pretty new movie and should be easy, the quote is not 100% exact but pretty close

Man1: What the hell is diversty?
Man2: I could be wrong, but i think its an old, old wooden ship used in the civil war


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

mauls said:


> ok i'll just do 1 to get us back on track
> 
> THis is a pretty new movie and should be easy, the quote is not 100% exact but pretty close
> 
> ...


Anchor man


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Correct!

ur up slugger


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

No No thats Rabbits
OK OK I get it. Oh look a bar of soap!
OOHHHOOO sh*t I GOT YOU GOOD YOU f*cker!



adultswim said:


> No No thats Rabbits
> OK OK I get it. Oh look a bar of soap!
> OOHHHOOO sh*t I GOT YOU GOOD YOU f*cker!


Really funny movie but it's kinda cult-ish


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

OK another quote from the same movie.

Yea can I get a liter of cola.
What?
Liter of cola.
Liter cola do we make liter cola?
Liter is french for gimmie some fuckin cola.
Just order a large Farva!
I don't want a large Farva I want a god damn liter of cola

Another:
Do you want to supersize your fries for a quarter?
Do you want me to punch the side of your face for free?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

super troopers!

great movie haha

Here ya go. Heres mine

"This is what happenes when u fuuck a stranger in the ass.
You hear me larry?
This is what happens WHEN. U Fuuck A STRANGE IN THE ASS.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

mauls said:


> super troopers!
> 
> great movie haha
> 
> ...


Big Lebowski?

Hey Mauls I just looked at your pics I have the exact same 125 tank, stand, lights as you But I have the canopy too. Cool what did you put in the 125?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

adultswim said:


> super troopers!
> 
> great movie haha
> 
> ...


Big Lebowski?
[/quote]

Correct


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

mauls said:


> super troopers!
> 
> great movie haha
> 
> ...


Big Lebowski?
[/quote]

Correct
[/quote]

AHAHA Nobody fucks the Jesus!

Quote: Why don't you go eat a decroded piece of crap!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Drew said:


> anger management
> 
> next:
> 
> *"Sometimes I doubt your commitment to Sparkle Motion. "*


nobody?


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Drew said:


> anger management
> 
> next:
> 
> *"Sometimes I doubt your commitment to Sparkle Motion. "*


nobody?









[/quote]
I thought that was answered already


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Drew said:


> anger management
> 
> next:
> 
> *"Sometimes I doubt your commitment to Sparkle Motion. "*


nobody?









[/quote]
Donnie Darko, biatch.

"Bullets, my only weakness...how'd you know?"


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> anger management
> 
> next:
> 
> *"Sometimes I doubt your commitment to Sparkle Motion. "*


nobody?









[/quote]
Donnie Darko, biatch.

"Bullets, my only weakness...how'd you know?"
[/quote]
Harold and Kumar!

next...

"No. You're not a bad person. You're a terrific person. You're my favorite person, but every once in a while, you can be a real c*nt."


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

You got me!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

The conversation I had with my girlfriend last night?


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

If nobody gets it, do we got to another movie quote?


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I guess, nobody's gonna be able to name the movie...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Drew said:


> anger management
> 
> next:
> 
> *"Sometimes I doubt your commitment to Sparkle Motion. "*


nobody?









[/quote]
Donnie Darko, biatch.

"Bullets, my only weakness...how'd you know?"
[/quote]
Harold and Kumar!

next...

"No. You're not a bad person. You're a terrific person. You're my favorite person, but every once in a while, you can be a real c*nt."
[/quote]

Kill Bill :nod:

Next...

Wendy: "Stay away frem me." 
Jack: "Why?" 
Wendy: "I just want to go back to my room." 
Jack: "Why?" 
Wendy: "Well, I'm very confused and I just need a chance to think things over." 
Jack: "You've had your whole f*cking life to think things over! What good's a few minutes more going to do you now?" 
Wendy: "Stay away from me. Please! Don't hurt me." 
Jack: "I'm not going to hurt you." 
Wendy: "Stay away form me!" 
Jack: "Wendy." 
Wendy: "Stay away!" 
Jack: "Darling. Light of my life. I'm not going to hurt you. You didn't let me finish my sentence. I said, 'I'm not going to hurt you.' I'm just going to bash your brains in. I'm gonna bash them right the f*ck in."

View attachment 80778


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Next...
> 
> Wendy: "Stay away frem me."
> Jack: "Why?"
> ...


*The Shinning*

Next:

:Hey, guess what?
(Gun shot)
He didn't check out. And you, you checked out just fine.

:Well see I knew I would, because me and uh Buco, we go way back.
:Bucho.
:Him too.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

So no one can guess what movie this is from:

:Hey, guess what?
(Gun shot)
He didn't check out. And you, you checked out just fine.

:Well see I knew I would, because me and uh Buco, we go way back.
:Bucho.
:Him too.

Do you need a hint/clue? Let me know.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Does anyone know this yet??? Need any clues? Let me know.


----------



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

drop a hint


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Does anyone know this yet??? Need any clues? Let me know.


46 minut?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I'll give you this hint...

And this should easily give it away.

The 2 guys talking are Cheech Marin and Quentin Tarintino.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If I recall correctly, that quote is from Desperado


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Whats this one?

"I've come here to chew bubble gum and kick ass...
and I'm all out of bubble gum"


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Whats this one?
> 
> "I've come here to chew bubble gum and kick ass...
> and I'm all out of bubble gum"


*They Live*

:Hey asshole, You want to get through me? There's only 2 things stopping you, fear and common sense.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Ok...same movie and same scene...Another quote:

:Tell all the people in here to get up on the table.
(Gun Shots up at the ceiling)
:I told you, get all the people up on the fuckin' tables.
:Hey are you crazy or what, you could have killed somebody upstairs.
:But there ain't nobody upstairs.
:How would you know, you bust in the joint?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Ok...same movie and same scene...Another quote:
> 
> :Tell all the people in here to get up on the table.
> (Gun Shots up at the ceiling)
> ...


I know that one, damn, Out for Justice?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Ok...same movie and same scene...Another quote:
> 
> :Tell all the people in here to get up on the table.
> (Gun Shots up at the ceiling)
> ...


I know that one, damn, Out for Justice?
[/quote]

OUT FOR JUSTICE...You got it man.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Here's one to kill time until Scrap posts his..

"37! My girlfriend sucked 37 dicks!"
"In a row?"


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> Ok...same movie and same scene...Another quote:
> 
> :Tell all the people in here to get up on the table.
> (Gun Shots up at the ceiling)
> ...


I know that one, damn, Out for Justice?
[/quote]

OUT FOR JUSTICE...You got it man.








[/quote]

Cool - here's mine:

"Don't worry...it's ok...it's me, Casper"


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

KIDS

I think he calls himself "the dopest ghost around" or something like that.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> KIDS
> 
> I think he calls himself "the dopest ghost around" or something like that.


You got it!


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Here's mine:

"You might be lactose intolerant"
"No, I poop too much"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

big daddy


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> big daddy


Strike one... Try again.


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

dumb and dumber :d


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Piranhaz 411 said:


> dumb and dumber :d


Strike Two.

Don't make me post a hint...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Beavis and Butt-head Do America?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Beavis and Butt-head Do America?


Ding ding ding!

You're up to bat..


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

i'll show you what i got here, see this? This is a charger. it's used by convicts to hide money and drugs. they stick it in their body, they tuck it up their rectum, you familiar with that?. this.. look at me. pencil detonator. Timer. used as a reciever, a transmitter. C4. Highly explosive. You put 'em all together, you got a bomb. Not very sophisticated, but very powerful. that's what you have in your ass right now.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> i'll show you what i got here, see this? This is a charger. it's used by convicts to hide money and drugs. they stick it in their body, they tuck it up their rectum, you familiar with that?. this.. look at me. pencil detonator. Timer. used as a reciever, a transmitter. C4. Highly explosive. You put 'em all together, you got a bomb. Not very sophisticated, but very powerful. that's what you have in your ass right now.


man on fire


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

yup, your go.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

what movie bitchs?

"I was the last one left after the nuclear holocaust, eh. The whole world had been destroyed, like U.S. blew up Russia and Russia blew up U.S. Fortunately, I had been offworld at the time. There wasn't much to do. All the bowling alleys had been wrecked. So's I spent most of my time looking for beer. "


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

The Adventures of Bob & Doug McKenzie: Strange Brew


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mrspikes said:


> The Adventures of Bob & Doug McKenzie: Strange Brew


correct, how many times have you seen?


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

A few times.......

Here's Mine

A lot of holes in the desert, and a lot of problems are buried in those holes. But you gotta do it right. I mean, you gotta have the hole already dug before you show up with a package in the trunk. Otherwise, you're talking about a half-hour to forty-five minutes worth of digging. And who knows who's gonna come along in that time? Pretty soon, you gotta dig a few more holes. You could be there all fuckin' night.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mrspikes said:


> A few times.......
> 
> Here's Mine
> 
> A lot of holes in the desert, and a lot of problems are buried in those holes. But you gotta do it right. I mean, you gotta have the hole already dug before you show up with a package in the trunk. Otherwise, you're talking about a half-hour to forty-five minutes worth of digging. And who knows who's gonna come along in that time? Pretty soon, you gotta dig a few more holes. You could be there all fuckin' night.


casino?


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> A few times.......
> 
> Here's Mine
> 
> A lot of holes in the desert, and a lot of problems are buried in those holes. But you gotta do it right. I mean, you gotta have the hole already dug before you show up with a package in the trunk. Otherwise, you're talking about a half-hour to forty-five minutes worth of digging. And who knows who's gonna come along in that time? Pretty soon, you gotta dig a few more holes. You could be there all fuckin' night.


casino?
[/quote]

Indeed


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok im thinking of a good one..

here it is

"Now I'm not saying that I've been everywhere and I've done everything, but I do know it's a pretty amazing planet we live on, and a man would have to be some kind of FOOL to think we're alone in THIS universe. "


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> ok im thinking of a good one..
> 
> here it is
> 
> "Now I'm not saying that I've been everywhere and I've done everything, but I do know it's a pretty amazing planet we live on, and a man would have to be some kind of FOOL to think we're alone in THIS universe. "


The hitch hikers guide to the universe?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Big Trouble in Little China.

"I thought I'd start by taking you out to visit your grandmother."
"I've never been at all. I was never invited."
"Well she wasn't your real grandmother, and I didn't know how much interest you had. But you're invited now!"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> ok im thinking of a good one..
> 
> here it is
> 
> "Now I'm not saying that I've been everywhere and I've done everything, but I do know it's a pretty amazing planet we live on, and a man would have to be some kind of FOOL to think we're alone in THIS universe. "


The hitch hikers guide to the universe?
[/quote]

eeerrrrrrrr negatory


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

The Royal Tenenbaums.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> The Royal Tenenbaums.


NOPE


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Big Trouble in Little China.
> 
> "I thought I'd start by taking you out to visit your grandmother."
> "I've never been at all. I was never invited."
> "Well she wasn't your real grandmother, and I didn't know how much interest you had. But you're invited now!"


That's from the Royal Tenenbaums.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

oh sh*t i didtn see where he edited it and changed his reply


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

well since no one posted anything...

hmm... from one of my new odd favorite movies:

"just f*ck us and give me the boner!"


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> well since no one posted anything...
> 
> hmm... from one of my new odd favorite movies:
> 
> "just f*ck us and give me the boner!"


Ummm... Young & Horny Nymphos Take It All & Then Some, Volume III ?


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

No idea...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> well since no one posted anything...
> 
> hmm... from one of my new odd favorite movies:
> 
> "just f*ck us and give me the boner!"


man theres to many PORNO movies with that one in it!

thats too hard


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Somebody needs to come up with a new one.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> well since no one posted anything...
> 
> hmm... from one of my new odd favorite movies:
> 
> "just f*ck us and give me the boner!"


man theres to many PORNO movies with that one in it!

thats too hard








[/quote]

ok another few lines from the same movie.

-I'm not retarded anymore
-Oh really?
-Really. I went from retarded to challenged.

ps: the origional quote is a play off of....
"just focus and give me le bonheur!"... do it in a snooty french accent and you get "just f*ck us and give me the boner!"


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Still have no idea...


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

We gotta go with another movie quote.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

We're from Wisconsin. 
Yeah, and I'm from my dad's p*nis. Get outta here.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ford Fairlane

Here's mine: "All the times you've been to my homes, here and in Jersey, not once did you bring me a 'ganool'"..."A whu?"..."A 'ganool'...it's this little pastry with cream on the inside...it's soooo goood"


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Got Me...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

mine was from House of D.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I guess game off for right now.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Next...

:Are you a man?
:Am I man? Yeah I'm a man, I got a big pair of balls between my legs.
:Whoa, ok, let's go, Mr. Big Balls.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Next...
> 
> :Are you a man?
> :Am I man? Yeah I'm a man, I got a big pair of balls between my legs.
> :Whoa, ok, let's go, Mr. Big Balls.


Come on J, most obscure movie ever


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Well, what is it?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Next...
> 
> :Are you a man?
> :Am I man? Yeah I'm a man, I got a big pair of balls between my legs.
> :Whoa, ok, let's go, Mr. Big Balls.


Come on J, most obscure movie ever








[/quote]

Most obscure movie ever??? Cmon guys...I know you've seen *On Deadly Ground* with Steven Seagal...Well that's the movie.

Alright here's the next one:

ick a brick
:Wait! Bottom brick.
(Smashes bottom brick)
:sh*t, is that good enough guys?
:Good, but Brick not hit back.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Next...
> 
> :Are you a man?
> :Am I man? Yeah I'm a man, I got a big pair of balls between my legs.
> :Whoa, ok, let's go, Mr. Big Balls.


Come on J, most obscure movie ever








[/quote]

Most obscure movie ever??? Cmon guys...I know you've seen *On Deadly Ground* with Steven Seagal...Well that's the movie.

Alright here's the next one:

ick a brick
:Wait! Bottom brick.
(Smashes bottom brick)
:sh*t, is that good enough guys?
:Good, but Brick not hit back.
[/quote]

BloodSport









I defer my quote back to you J2


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Alright next:

Gurgling) My Pills.
:Get his pills.
ILLS ARE GOOD, PILLS ARE GOOD!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dumb and dumber


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> dumb and dumber


Yes sir...

Next:

:What, you think I worm like you? You think I'd kill two kids and women. f*ck that, I don't need that sh*t in my life. You die m**********r!
(Gun shot)
:How you like that. Huh, You wouldn't listen, now look at you, you stupid f*ck.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> dumb and dumber


Yes sir...

Next:

:What, you think I worm like you? You think I'd kill two kids and women. f*ck that, I don't need that sh*t in my life. You die m**********r!
(Gun shot)
:How you like that. Huh, You wouldn't listen, now look at you, you stupid f*ck.
[/quote]
Scarface again


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

-Where are we?

-Where do you think, my idiot friend? We're in a nice, filthy cemetery. Does this make you happy? Is this fitting, proper enough?

-We belong in hell.

-And what if there is no hell, or they don't want us there? Ever think of that?

-But there was a hell, and no matter where we moved to, I was in it


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> -Where are we?
> 
> -Where do you think, my idiot friend? We're in a nice, filthy cemetery. Does this make you happy? Is this fitting, proper enough?
> 
> ...


Complete random guess: Bourne Supremacy


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Soldat said:


> -Where are we?
> 
> -Where do you think, my idiot friend? We're in a nice, filthy cemetery. Does this make you happy? Is this fitting, proper enough?
> 
> ...


Complete random guess: Bourne Supremacy
[/quote]

nope


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

probably some crap italian film no american will ever guess..


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Again!

Quote: I was right in the middle of a f*cking reptile zoo and someone had been feeding booze to these god damn things!

OR (Same movie)

Quote: Oder some f*cking golf shoes. Impossible to walk in this muck.
Please tell me about the f*cking golf shoes!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> probably some crap italian film no american will ever guess..


it's interview with a vampire from neil jordan

and I'd like to remind you that most of the american movies in the 50s were shooted in Cinecittà, ROME


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

adultswim said:


> Again!
> 
> Quote: I was right in the middle of a f*cking reptile zoo and someone had been feeding booze to these god damn things!
> 
> ...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok, to old or unknown, let's move on shall we. My quote.

"I uh uh I I want the kniiiiiiiiiiife. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese"


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

ok here's one smart-asses...

"555?!?.. they only use that in the movies... Well what do you think this is honey? real life?"



adultswim said:


> Again!
> 
> Quote: I was right in the middle of a f*cking reptile zoo and someone had been feeding booze to these god damn things!
> 
> ...


[/quote]

fear and loathing..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Ok, to old or unknown, let's move on shall we. My quote.
> 
> "I uh uh I I want the kniiiiiiiiiiife. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese"


Eddie Murphy Golden Child


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I'm bringing this thread out of retirement with this quote:

:Man, I could get killed for telling you this.
:You could get killed walking your doggie.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I'm bringing this thread out of retirement with this quote:
> 
> :Man, I could get killed for telling you this.
> :You could get killed walking your doggie.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

:Man, I could get killed for telling you this. - Think Ton Loc
:You could get killed walking your doggie. - Think Al Pacino


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> :Man, I could get killed for telling you this. - Think Ton Loc
> :You could get killed walking your doggie. - Think Al Pacino


Ahhahahah that's the movie HEAT


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> :Man, I could get killed for telling you this. - Think Ton Loc
> :You could get killed walking your doggie. - Think Al Pacino


Ahhahahah that's the movie HEAT
[/quote]

You are correct sir...

Are you going to post a new quote?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I'll post one;

Actor 1: *For the experiment to be a success, all of the body parts must be enlarged. *
Actress 1: *His veins, his feet, his hands, his organs vould all have to be increased in size. *
Actor 1: *Exactly. *
Actress 1: *He vould have an enormous Shwanstooker! *
Actor 1: *That goes without saying.* 
Actress 1: *Voof! *
Actor 2: *He's going to be very popular. *


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

EDIT can't believe I didn't remember.

Young Frankenstein.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> EDIT can't believe I didn't remember.
> 
> Young Frankenstein.


Correct, your turn post a quote.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

If the winner doesn't post his quote within 10 minutes he forfeits, next...

Actor 1- Oh, been out raping, lad? Nice work lad.

(Actor 2) No, I haven't raped her!

Actor 1: [disappointed] No, you wouldn't have you poncy little git! You're not the prawn of my loins, your mother's a bloody liar!

[grins] Actor 1: That's what I liked about her!

This one's kinda hard so here's the wav too.

View attachment 84163


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yellowbeard.

"I didnt kill him, the bullets and the fall did"


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Yellowbeard.
> 
> "I didnt kill him, the bullets and the fall did"


Collateral. Wasn't that already posted?

Hows about this one:

Connor: Now you will receive us.
Murphy: We do not ask for your poor, or your hungry.
Connor: We do not want your tired and sick.
Murphy: It is your corrupt we claim.
Connor: It is your evil that will be sought by us.
Murphy: With every breath, we shall hunt them down.
Connor: Each day we will spill their blood, 'til it rains down from the skies.
Murphy: Do not kill. Do not rape. Do not steal. These are principles which every man of every faith can embrace.
Connor: These are not polite suggestions, these are codes of behavior, and those of you that ignore them will pay the dearest cost.
Murphy: There are varying degrees of evil. We urge you lesser forms of filth, not to push the bounds and cross over, in to true corruption, into our domain.
Connor: For if you do, one day you will look behind you and you will see we three, and on that day you will repent.
Murphy: And we will send you to whatever god you wish.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> Yellowbeard.
> 
> "I didnt kill him, the bullets and the fall did"


Collateral. Wasn't that already posted?

Hows about this one:

Connor: Now you will receive us.
Murphy: We do not ask for your poor, or your hungry.
Connor: We do not want your tired and sick.
Murphy: It is your corrupt we claim.
Connor: It is your evil that will be sought by us.
Murphy: With every breath, we shall hunt them down.
Connor: Each day we will spill their blood, 'til it rains down from the skies.
Murphy: Do not kill. Do not rape. Do not steal. These are principles which every man of every faith can embrace.
Connor: These are not polite suggestions, these are codes of behavior, and those of you that ignore them will pay the dearest cost.
Murphy: There are varying degrees of evil. We urge you lesser forms of filth, not to push the bounds and cross over, in to true corruption, into our domain.
Connor: For if you do, one day you will look behind you and you will see we three, and on that day you will repent.
Murphy: And we will send you to whatever god you wish.
[/quote]
Boondock Saints

"You mean, you put down your rock and I put down my sword and we try to kill each other like civilized people?"


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

princess bride

"put a leash on her turkish before she gets bitten!....and you dont wanna get bitten now do you, sweetheart?"


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

snatch

"Let me tell you something *Nessa,* a bullet sounds the same in every language. So stick a f*cking sock in it, you cow"


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> snatch
> 
> "Let me tell you something *Nessa,* a bullet sounds the same in every language. So stick a f*cking sock in it, you cow"


Family Guy







?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

In Diana Jones: Temple of Poon


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I'll start it again.

Customer: Cute cat. What's his name? 
Randal Graves: Annoying customer. 
Customer: [grabs pack of cigarettes] Fuckin' dickhead.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Azeral said:


> I'll start it again.
> 
> Customer: Cute cat. What's his name?
> Randal Graves: Annoying customer.
> Customer: [grabs pack of cigarettes] Fuckin' dickhead.


Clerks.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> I'll start it again.
> 
> Customer: Cute cat. What's his name?
> Randal Graves: Annoying customer.
> Customer: [grabs pack of cigarettes] Fuckin' dickhead.


Clerks.
[/quote]

Correct. Your turn to post a quote. If you do not post in 10 min then someone else can post one.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I'm still stewing about that APE, laying his hands on me. And when I finish this bottle, I'm going to crack it over his melon f*cking head.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I'm still stewing about that APE, laying his hands on me. And when I finish this bottle, I'm going to crack it over his melon f*cking head.


King Kong - The unrated director's cut.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

4:22









"They are saying goodbye in their own way. Playing outlawed tunes on outlawed pipes."


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> 4:22
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Braveheart


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

Yep, your go.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I'm still stewing about that APE, laying his hands on me. And when I finish this bottle, I'm going to crack it over his melon f*cking head.


^

No one answered mine yet.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

One hint...George Clooney said the line.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> One hint...George Clooney said the line.


We need another hint


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

from dusk til dawn?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> One hint...George Clooney said the line.


wasnt that in a hotel lobby? o wait that wasnt a movie, just george clooney rage..


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

am i right?,...i got a funny quote


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

yeah, dusk till dawn is right 100%


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

Travis: Hey, remember your friend, Mr. Thunder? How 'bout his buddy, Mr. Lightning? Ooh, I know you know him. You know him real well, don't ya? 
[grunts, whoops] 
Travis: I'm just playing, man. I'll be in the truck. 
Beck: I'm gonna kill you.

easy^, but its funny...


----------



## EAZYE (Dec 5, 2005)

[quote name='swrve' date='Dec 19 2005, 02:02 PM' post='1303943']
Travis: Hey, remember your friend, Mr. Thunder? How 'bout his buddy, Mr. Lightning? Ooh, I know you know him. You know him real well, don't ya? 
[grunts, whoops] 
Travis: I'm just playing, man. I'll be in the truck. 
Beck: I'm gonna kill you.

easy^, but its funny...
THE RUN DOWN


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

you are correct


----------



## EAZYE (Dec 5, 2005)

This is from a a comedy
"to the next step"


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

EAZYE said:


> This is from a a comedy
> "to the next step"


american pie

Too tired to come up with one so I pass.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

rbp75 said:


> This is from a a comedy
> "to the next step"


american pie

Too tired to come up with one so I pass.
[/quote]
I'll take your spot

''YOu mean were smoking Dog sh*t Man?''


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Cheech and Chong's up in smoke

If that is right, which it is, my quote is, "I'm not drinking any f*cking merlot!"


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> Cheech and Chong's up in smoke
> 
> If that is right, which it is, my quote is, "I'm not drinking any f*cking merlot!"


Sideways









My turn:

Actor 1: "I think I have a frush." 
Actor 2: "What the f*ck is a frush?" 
Actor 1: "A frush." (and shows him all the cards in his hand) 
Actor 2: "Oh, well I have two sevens and two sevens beats a frush


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Cheech and Chong's up in smoke
> 
> If that is right, which it is, my quote is, "I'm not drinking any f*cking merlot!"


Sideways









My turn:

Actor 1: "I think I have a frush." 
Actor 2: "What the f*ck is a frush?" 
Actor 1: "A frush." (and shows him all the cards in his hand) 
Actor 2: "Oh, well I have two sevens and two sevens beats a frush
[/quote]

Revenge of the Nerds

my turn

"My only question is how did she come to have sex with the dead guy? "


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

seven11junkey said:


> Cheech and Chong's up in smoke
> 
> If that is right, which it is, my quote is, "I'm not drinking any f*cking merlot!"


Sideways









My turn:

Actor 1: "I think I have a frush." 
Actor 2: "What the f*ck is a frush?" 
Actor 1: "A frush." (and shows him all the cards in his hand) 
Actor 2: "Oh, well I have two sevens and two sevens beats a frush
[/quote]

Revenge of the Nerds

my turn

"My only question is how did she come to have sex with the dead guy? "
[/quote]

Clerks?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Cheech and Chong's up in smoke
> 
> If that is right, which it is, my quote is, "I'm not drinking any f*cking merlot!"


Sideways









My turn:

Actor 1: "I think I have a frush." 
Actor 2: "What the f*ck is a frush?" 
Actor 1: "A frush." (and shows him all the cards in his hand) 
Actor 2: "Oh, well I have two sevens and two sevens beats a frush
[/quote]

Revenge of the Nerds

my turn

"My only question is how did she come to have sex with the dead guy? "
[/quote]

Clerks?
[/quote]

lol - I love that movie.

Randall: "Oh, she'll get over fu*king a dead guy. My mom's been fu*king a dead guy for 20 years. I call him dad"


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok , I'll start it up again. Remember the one who guesses it gets to post the next one. If he does not post it in 10 min then anyone can post one.

This quote is in wav format.

View attachment 93012


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

edit*

rounders


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> edit*
> 
> rounders


Correct, Rounders.







Post your quote within 10 min

I saw your first try.....Pee Wees Big Adventure


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Azeral said:


> edit*
> 
> rounders


Correct, Rounders.







Post your quote within 10 min

I saw your first try.....Pee Wees Big Adventure








[/quote]

yea about that, i read the bottom of the wrong page...









my favorite movie by this director:

-Ya. It means 'The Impaler.' He was a blood-thirsty butchah. He inflicted unspeakable tortures on the peasants: cutting off their hands and feet, gouging out their eyes and then impaling them on iron spikes!

-They had it coming.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok heres one you dont hear every day
"jake aint lieying though, we had a band powerful enough to turn goat piss into gasoline"
heres another hint
"if the sh*t fits wear it"








anybody have any ideas


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

you never answered mine!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

redbellyjx said:


> you never answered mine!










sorry im gonna say ghostbusters 2?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

negative...hint...its a mel brooks film


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Blazing Saddles


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

nope


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

no clue im not a big mel brooks fan


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Wasn't that a Dracula film from back in the 90's?


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

redbellyjx said:


> edit*
> 
> rounders


Correct, Rounders.







Post your quote within 10 min

I saw your first try.....Pee Wees Big Adventure








[/quote]

yea about that, i read the bottom of the wrong page...









my favorite movie by this director:

-Ya. It means 'The Impaler.' He was a blood-thirsty butchah. He inflicted unspeakable tortures on the peasants: cutting off their hands and feet, gouging out their eyes and then impaling them on iron spikes!

spawn?

-They had it coming.
[/quote]


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok I've got one but its a song clip from a movie. See if you can name it.









View attachment 109315


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> Ok I've got one but its a song clip from a movie. See if you can name it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Police Academy, from the scene at the Blue Oyster Bar (or something like that)


----------

